# Eclipse trailers- Thoughts?



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a two horse bumper pull trailer. I would like to have something light weight because I will be hauling it with an F150. I've been looking at used trailers and I've been coming up short. I originally wanted to pay around $3500. But that doesn't seem to exist. I can find old steel trailers all day long for $2k, but I can't really seem to find any aluminum bumper pull trailers for less than $9k.

I looked at the Eclipse aluminum trailers website and I can get a brand new one, bare bones for around $7k. 

Now I just don't know what to do...

I'm going to be hauling 90 miles max, 4 times a year...if even that. Should I fork out the $$ and get a brand new one, or should I just get one of these old steel ones that are still in decent condition? And, I would also like your opinions on Eclipse trailers.

Thanks!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have any experience with Eclipse trailers, but you shouldn't need to get a super light weight trailer with an F-150 (assuming it has the factory tow package) If you don't already know its tow capacity find out (any Ford dealer should be able to look up the VIN and confirm) 

I have a steel two-horse slant with small-ish tack room, and it weighs 3000 lbs empty. Fully loaded it's right around 5500 lbs, which my Tundra pulls just fine. IIRC the Tundra and F-150 are about the same class, towing-wise.

Make sure you get a good brake controller and learn how to adjust it properly.

One thing I wish I had known earlier was the advantages of weight distribution systems. I'll be getting one put on my trailer when I take it in to get it's annual service in the next month or so.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

where are you located? I see aluminum trailers 2/3 horse listed all day in that price range.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> where are you located? I see aluminum trailers 2/3 horse listed all day in that price range.


I'm located in Indiana.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I don't have any experience with Eclipse trailers, but you shouldn't need to get a super light weight trailer with an F-150 (assuming it has the factory tow package) If you don't already know its tow capacity find out (any Ford dealer should be able to look up the VIN and confirm)
> 
> I have a steel two-horse slant with small-ish tack room, and it weighs 3000 lbs empty. Fully loaded it's right around 5500 lbs, which my Tundra pulls just fine. IIRC the Tundra and F-150 are about the same class, towing-wise.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear...I have a 2011 V6 F150, which is why I was a little hesitant about a heavier trailer. I only plan on hauling 1 horse, so I should be fine. I will definitely look into a weight distribution system. I have had several people recommend that. 

Thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Eclipse. Bottom of the line everything. If you want to stick with all aluminum, you're better off getting a lightly used Featherlite or Sundowner over a new Eclipse.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

jenkat86 said:


> That's good to hear...I have a 2011 V6 F150, which is why I was a little hesitant about a heavier trailer. I only plan on hauling 1 horse, so I should be fine. I will definitely look into a weight distribution system. I have had several people recommend that.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ouch with the v6 that really hurts how much you can tow  

http://www.ford.com/resources/ford/general/pdf/towingguides/11FLMRVTT_F150nov18.pdf
Info about your truck, according to that the v6 can do between 5000-8000lbs  Depends which v6 you have and what gears. Def be careful what type/weight of trailer you go with and have a good break controller!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have heard Eclipse trailers are awful, stay away. The welds are cheap, trailer falls apart.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Greetings! I bought a Calico enclosed 2 horse bumber pull and hauled it a few times with my F150 with a 4.6L Triton V8. To me, it felt like it was nearing the limits of what my truck could comforably pull. However I have also rented a 2 horse stock a few times. It was much lighter in weight and it didn't feel like anything was back there.

You may want to look into an open sided stock trailer.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

So I didn't go with an Eclipse. I actually sold my truck and with that money was able to buy a '03 F250 powerstroke diesel AND a '99 4 star gooseneck...I think I did good


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

jenkat86 said:


> So I didn't go with an Eclipse. I actually sold my truck and with that money was able to buy a '03 F250 powerstroke diesel AND a '99 4 star gooseneck...I think I did good



Sure sounds like it post a pic or two when you can !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

